# There are surprise charges with Medicare/Medigap plans



## maunymuray (Oct 1, 2018)

I have Medigap Plan F. I was told I would be fully covered. However, I am discovering that that is not always the case. I went through a hernia surgery, and woke up with a support belt. Medicare didn’t cover this item, Plan F didn’t cover it either. I got billed for it. I have called every party connected to my case to no avail. How am I getting billed for an uncovered item I was given while under anasthesia? Does anyone have Plan F with similar experience? Can anything be done?


----------

